
Why I (mostly) dropped off Twitter - akras14
https://medium.com/@getify/why-i-mostly-dropped-off-twitter-6fe5cf5c5e2f
======
CrystalLangUser
It seems to me that this is partly about Twitter, and a lot about the author’s
personal addiction to it.

I never really got into twitter because of the reasons he listed: way too
short messages, echo chambers, and people spouting inane streams of
consciousness into the twitter ether.

I don’t see the point of it; I see people with tens of thousands of tweets
that don’t mean anything.

—

That said. I think twitter is great for keeping informed on certain events-
for me, esports tournaments.

I also think it’s useful for connecting with people and spreading info about
what you’re doing- like OSS projects, etc.

Lastly, it's hard to not be on twitter. It's such a huge social behemoth with
a vast number of users, arbitrary limitations or not. There isn't really an
alternative besides maybe mastodon if it had more people (doubt it; federation
isn't easily grasped or shiny).

—

Like anything in life it’s about moderation. If you check HN 14 times a minute
that’s bad also.

~~~
akras14
Agreed, still I thought it was a very interesting reflection on Twitter and
its community from one of the best JavaScript writers.

